# AMS Narrow Gauge flex track



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

I am selling a case box of AMS NG track, can't seem to post in classifieds.
Brand new in box, code 250 brass, 12 pieces, roughly 5 ft. long each. One length was used on top of bookcase as a display track. 
Asking $200 shipped in Continental US. Email me at jabsteam at hotmail dot com if interested.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You must be a First Class member to post an ad in the classifieds. Ads are forbidden in the forums.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... not quite fast enough Diwght! 

hehehe 

Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Interesting situation on the pricing of the 6' lengths of AML 332 type flex brass track. A few months ago I picked up some at $197/box including shipping, this month in the GR magazine all I was seeing was prices over $400 + shipping. Anyone still selling that track for the low prices of a couple months ago???

Ed


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the very low pricing was European tie spacing. if you do not care,then that was a very good deal. There are also three types of packages: 12 pcs/box, 6 pcs / box and 12 pcs of 3foot lengths/box . The pricing on USA tie style and spacing is not quite that good, but is still less than the second number you quoted. I have some available . Contact off list . 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation, Jonathan. I personally don't need any track right now. I got a bundle of the track when they had the sale a couple of months ago. I am just feeling very fortunate right now. Usually I get on board after the good sales are over!! I was just shocked at the change in prices.

Ed


----------

